# Hauptauge 67xxx Standart Video In



## sharK223 (3. Oktober 2010)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe in meinem PC eine TV-Karte eingebaut, die "Hauptauge HVR-67xxx".
Ich habe diese Karte von einem Freund bekommen aber leider keinerlei Software
da er diese nicht mehr hatte, die Treiber habe ich mir manuel runtergeladen.

Situation:
Ich habe eine alte Kamera hier stehen und habe sie mit der TV-Karte verbunden.
Nutze ich nun die Trust Webcam Software kann ich das Bild sehen. Allerdings nur
wenn ich das Eingangssignal auf "1: Video Composite In" stelle:






Leider steht es standartmäßig auf ein anderes Eingangssignal (Unbekannt)

Nun würde ich dieses Video aber gerne mit Wirecast über meine Website streamen. Aber in
Wirecast gibt es keine einstellungs möglichkeit. Ich bin aber auf die Idee gekommen
die Standart einstellung auf "1: ..." zu setzten.
Gibt es dafür eine besondere Software oder kann man es vll. direkt in der Regestry
ändern?
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
sharK223


----------

